# Trimeresurus yunnanensis for sale



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Trimeresurus yunnanensis £35
ltc adult over 2 years unusual viper very nice species cheap due to old lump on tail and a surplus male to me


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

reserved


----------

